# My Pam 112 and strap journey (Warning lots of straps!)



## ditoy_eagle

When I was new with this hobby around September 2010, browsing around the forum I fell in love with a particular combo - a Pam with a Gunny 74 strap! There's just something in the strap's color that I am drawn to. And it becomes better as it ages. I ordered from Gunny right away, and when i finally got it... I never really got to use it! Problem was, I didn't have a Pam yet at that time. The Gunny 74 didn't really sit well with the Seiko BFS, so eventually.....I sold it.

Because of my BFS collection, I have collected quite a number of 24mm straps. Straps come and go. So when I finally got a Pam 112 months ago, I never had a problem with straps. I did try out the more high-end JV and Assolutamente straps, but the size 75/115 and 95/115 are either too short or too long for my wrist! And I needed straps that don't taper so I can use my personalized Eagle buckles made by Rob Montana.

Browsing the marketplace, one of our forum members posted the Gunny 74 strap for sale and instant flashback! I immediately remembered those days, my initial love for that strap! Luckily I was able to get the strap and now it's here! 










Storing this strap inside my strap wallet case made me realize how much straps I have already! I must be crazy (aren't we all here in WUS?!). Leather straps are just so beautiful and they give the Pam a different personality. It's good to have plenty! So this afternoon, I decided to try all my current straps that I think still go well with the 112. I have more 24mm straps like Natos, Ted Su, Composite, etc that fit the Pam but I believe that leather straps are the best.

I will start from the 1st serious 24mm strap that I purchased, chronologically until the most recent Gunny 74 purchase.

#1 Paolo18 Stonewashed Blue - This is a Paolo18 classic! I believe he doesn't have this leather anymore though.









#2 Paneray Custom Croc - Paneray croc straps are oozing with character.









#3 Wotancraft Egiziano - The BFS craze errupted when I paired this with my Seiko BFS SNKF11 December 2010.









#4 Julien Landa stonewashed bluejeans - This is his best. Sadly, he also ran out of this leather and the new ones aren't the same.









#5 Donerix Vintage Nato - Fell in love with the hardware of this one.









#6 Donerix Vintage black - There's just something about his leather that appeals to me. To me, it looks better than the next one.









#7 Panerai OEM black calf - Looks so simple but works for formal wear.









#8 Donerix Iguana - I love the pattern of the scales, really one of a kind!









#9 Simona Bruno Allegrini mark II - The Simona brand are popular among Paneristis. The Allegrini is washed with sea-water to attain a nice finish.









#10 Altamarea vintage pale tan - the best smelling Italian leather strap I have.









#11 Simona Croc - Nice Croc pattern, simple stitching and elegant.









#12 Paneray Era - get the super-distressed version like this one so it looks multi-dimensional. I like it's suede-like texture too!









#13 Paneray Grigio - the best grey strap I have seen.









#14 Upcoming leather strap from Panatime - looks cool to me!









#15 Gunny Caitlin 4 - already a classic, distressed-looking strap









#16 and finally another Gunny 74 back to me!









All together:










I know the strap journey will never end... now time to save up for more Pams :-d


----------



## stilo

1 watch, 16 different looks! Gotta love Panerai's and their straps! Great selection you got there. Love the Paneray croc but I googled them and can't seem to find their site. Would you please post the link? Thanks.


----------



## stilo

Nevermind, I found it!


----------



## enzo panuccio

StiloTime said:


> 1 watch, 16 different looks! Gotta love Panerai's and their straps!


+1

well said!


----------



## enzo panuccio

ditoy_eagle said:


>


what a nice collection!
I just want to go straight out and buy some of those.
you're an enabler ditoy_eagle.

love the first 5 from left top row
and the first Gunny bottom row - those 6 look amazing! 
...not a fan of blue or hornbacks/rare skins.

thanks for sharing mate.



ditoy_eagle said:


> When I was new with this hobby around September 2010, browsing around the forum I fell in love with a particular combo - a Pam with a Gunny 74 strap! I ordered from Gunny right away, and when i finally got it... I never really got to use it! Problem was, I didn't have a Pam yet at that time.


that's priceless! :-d


----------



## panerailover

I really enjoyed your collection and I lean towards the straps that dress-down the watch. I really liked the #1 Paolo18 Stonewashed Blue, #3 Wotancraft Egiziano, and the #12 Paneray Era best for those reasons. How cool is it that you can change them at a moments notice!


----------



## ditoy_eagle

Thanks for the appreciation guys! I totally agree that a strap quick change can immediately transform the Pam's personality. It's really one of the most versatile watches!


----------



## Cybotron

I think you need more straps. LOL. The strap changing can get addictive.


----------



## primerak

Nicely laid out and organized with full descriptions. Thanks


----------



## tats

Gorgeous collection. I am just getting started with my first 112 and straps. I'm not that big a fan of the OEM black and actually found myself wearing the rubber strap while waiting for my first orders to come in.

My first one arrived this weekend and is a very distressed greyish/brown leather from Aaron at Combat Straps, not quite as grey as yours but I'm loving it for dress down days (you can see it at the top of the page here)

With only two straps to choose from I am already wishing I had two PAMs, I can't imaagine what it must be like for you.


----------



## keegemit

I love your choice of straps, each gives a different look and feel to the watch.


----------



## forsberg

Dat 74 strap!!!


----------



## timefleas

enzo panuccio said:


> ...not a fan of blue or hornbacks/rare skins...


Me neither, and can pass on the all blacks, and the nato, but the rest are great. You do need another Pam or two to give them all their moments in the sun!


----------



## ditoy_eagle

Glad you guys appreciate this post!

For now I am happy with 1 Pam - the 112. I share all these straps with my Seiko BFS Family which also has 24mm lugs.


----------



## luxlex

Thank you for sharing your collection of straps!


----------



## Travelller

I just had to bring this one back up, there are just too many great straps here - thanks for sharing :-!


enzo panuccio said:


> ...love the first 5 from left top row...


Agreed! In fact, a Di Stefano "Bruno" is in my near-future, love the fact that they are 5mm thick b-)


----------



## ditoy_eagle

Glad you like 'em guys! Yes the first 5 are there for a reason, they are the easy favorites


----------



## cw_mi

Awesome collection of straps. I really love the Gunny Caitlin and the Bruno.. both just beautiful. I feel much better now knowing I'm not the only one with a strap addiction. Sadly none of them are on a PAM yet, I'm on the hunt for a 177 at the moment though. Here are a few of my favorites.

Picked this one up pre owned from Paneristi, don't know much about it. It is stamped JR on the back though :

























Picked this one up on this site, I was told it was made by someone in Switzerland. It is over all my favorite.

























This one was made by Stach of Stach's straps. I was told it is made from a piece of 60 year old leather.


----------



## HDHNTER

Very nice strap collection, they all look great on your 112!

I'm around a year into the sickness.


----------



## muddyrover

cw_mi said:


> Picked this one up pre owned from Paneristi, don't know much about it. It is stamped JR on the back though :


JR is a forum member and custom strap maker on paneristi.com 
I have one of his straps on my 112 and it's near perfection.


----------



## eddiemonster

You have great taste and about a Panerai's worth of straps right there!


----------



## 340pd

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## 340pd

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## 1watchaholic

Thanks for sharing! I now have some new ideas as to what to try for my Pam 24!


----------

